# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  منطقه اللويبدة أصدقاء

## معاذ ملحم

للويبدة أصدقاء وخصوصية وعراقة



د. فيصل غرايبه  - جميل أن يكون للويبدة جمعية أصدقاء و جميل أيضا أن يكون للويبدة مجلة تصدر عن جمعية أصدقائه، فكرتان رائعتان و مشروعان رائدان، يتمنى لهما العماني خاصة و الأردني عامة أن يستمرا، و أن يتوفقا في جهودهما نحو هذا الجبل العريق، و نحو هذه المنطقة الوقورة في قلب عاصمتنا العزيزة عمان، التي يحق لها أن تعتز و تفخر باللويبدة ،كجزء منها، لا بل كجزء من نواتها ،التي تستمر بالنضج و التوسع، و الأهم من ذلك ماضية بالرقي و التطور.
و يحق للويبدة أن تحظى بالاهتمام و التركيز أثناء احتفال عمان بمئويتها الأولى، حيث كانت اللويبدة أول الجبال التي تجلت فيها الحضارة و المدنية، بعيد قيام عمان عاصمة للأمارة الهاشمية وبعد أن أنشأ فيها الملك المؤسس عبدالله الأول ابن الحسين طيب الله ثراه قصر رغدان العامر درة للعرش الهاشمي الذي يظلل هذه الربوع بعد تباشير الثورة العربية الكبرى. لتكون اللويبدة الامتداد الحضاري بعد اعتمار منطقة السيل حتى منطقة المهاجرين وجبل الجوفة قبالة جبل القصور، مطلا على المدرج الروماني الأثري المهم.
و ما دمنا نأمل أن تكون احتفالية عمان بالمئوية الأولى على قيام المجلس البلدي فيها، مناسبة لتأكيد الجهود المبذولة على خصوصية عمان و هويتها الثقافية، في زمن تصاعدت فيه وتيرة التحديث على حساب اندثار التراث و في عصر طغت فيه الحضارة المادية بثوبها المقلد و المعصرن، على حساب الطابع الأصيل للبلدان و الشعوب.
فانه حري بنا أن في اللويبدة الكثير من الرموز الثقافية التي تعكس الحيوية السكانية و تبرز صورة التفاعل الاجتماعي بأبهى صورة،ففيه كلية الشريعة الأولى التي خرجت المئات من الأئمة و الوعاظ، و التي اشتهر إلى جانبها جامع الشريعة، ليتوسط مركز الجبل،والى جانبه أول معهد للواعظات من الإناث، وليس بعيدا عن ذلك المكان مدرسة ثانوية شهيرة و قديمة، خرجت أجيالا من النابهين و الناجحين في الحياة، هي كلية تراسانطا، و إذا ما انعطفت في الشارع الموازي تجد نادي الأردن،الذي قام بدور ثقافي اجتماعي رياضي هام في محيط عمان استقطب الكثيرين،و عندما تستمر بالمسير ستجد مدرسة الأميرة عالية التي كانت تلي مدرسة الملكة زين الشرف بالأهمية، و تعاقبت على إدارتها و التدريس فيها مربيات فاضلات و مدرسات قديرات على مدى ثلاثين عاما.
و في اللويبدة سكن العديد من السياسيين البارزين و المسؤولين الكبار من بينهم المرحوم سمير الرفاعي والمرحوم سليمان النابلسي، و المرحومين ضيف الله الحمود و يعقوب معمر، وكان من أبرز بيوتها الحديثة آنذاك بيت المرحوم نعيم عرفان و بيت المرحوم محمد علي العجلوني الذي قام جناح فراس في عمارته في اللويبدة فيما بعد، و هو يحمل اسم نجله الشهيد الطيار فراس العجلوني الذي استشهد في سماء فلسطين في حرب 1967 و هو شقيق ثلاثة من الوزراء من أبناء اللويبدة هم المرحومين زهير و مازن و عصام، و الأخير كان أيضا أمينا للعاصمة و كان ذا رؤية ثقافية لخصوصية عمان. و ليس ببعيد عن هذا المكان تشغل دائرة الأراضي و المساحة مبنى ضخما عريقا يسهل الوصول إليه للقادمين من مختلف أنحاء المملكة.
لقد بادرت أمانة العاصمة في أوائل السبعينيات إلى فتح منتزه اللويبدة ليكون رئة للهواء النقي في هذه المنطقة الهادئة، وقد انتشرت بالقرب من تلك المنطقة المطاعم و المحال التجارية، وكان من بينها محل لبيع التحف و التذكارات الأردنية و الفلسطينية التي تشد انتباه السياح و السكان، كما أن من بينها محل ذاع صيته لتقديم الأكلة الشعبية الفلافل،يأتيه الشباب من أبناء الجبل و الجبال الأخرى.
و يتميز اللويبده بموقعه المتوسط ، فبإمكان الإنسان أن يأتيه من وسط البلد عبر طلوع الخيام ، و هو الاسم الذي تحمله دار للسينما في نهاية هذا الطلوع، و التي كانت من أوائل دور السينما في عمان و تحمل اسم سينما الفيومي،كما أنه بالإمكان الوصول إليه من جبل عمان و شارع الأمير محمد ، من جهة كنيسة البشارات، و التي تضم معهدا للتدريب على أعمال المحاسبة و السكرتارية، و خرج الكثيرات من المرغوب في استخدامهن في الشركات والبنوك، وكذلك يمكننا الوصول إلى اللويبدة من جهة العبدلي و من جبل الحسن من عدة منافذ و عبر شارع الملك الحسين.
و تتعدد في اللويبدة الأدراج العامة التي تميز عمان القديمة عموما، و هي تختصر المسافات و تمكن المشاة من الوصول إلى مواقع لا تصلها السيارة، و من تلك الأدراج ما يمكن سكان اللويبدة من الوصول الى وسط البلد بسهولة، إلا على كبار السن، مثل درج المالية و درج الكلحة .
هذه المواقع العريقة والقديمة جديرة بالاهتمام، محافظة عليها و صيانة لها و إحياء الاعتبار المعنوي لها و إعادة تأهيلها في غمرة الاحتفاء بمئوية عمان، وعلى غرار ما تم في شارع الرينبو في جبل عمان و شارع الثقافة في الشميساني و شارع الوكالات في الصويفية، و ربما يجد المعنيون بالمئوية باللويبدة ما يستحق أن يكون نواة لمتحف للتراث الشعبي و الحرف اليدوية و مكتبة عامة متخصصة لما كتب و درس و بحث عن عمان تاريخها و جغرافيتها و ديموغرافيتها و حياتها الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية،و الذي يمكن أن تحتوي صورا و لوحات و خرائط و أفلاما نادرة لعمان قديمها و حديثها، لتستمر العاصمة الأردنية و واسطة عقدها ''اللويبدة'' بسرد سيرة حياتها الحافلة و النامية و الناشطة إلى الأطفال و الشباب جيلا بعد جيل.

----------

